# 230Rs Tow Vehcile Recommendation



## toto (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

Being a newbie I do apologize in advance if these are stupid questions.

I am seriously considering a 2010 Outback 230RS. I have a 2010 Toyota Tundra Double Cab with the 5.7 V-8 with the factory tow package.

The overall pulling weight seems fine. My confusion lies in that the total payload capacity is 1380 pounds (according to Toyota this is passengers and cargo, fuel is not a consideration in this number). The hitch weight of the 230RS dry is listed at 520 pounds. My questions are as follows. With the toy cargo area being up front if I add 1000 pounds of toys will that now make the tounge weight 1520 pounds? Does anyone know where the fresh water storage tank is located? Is it behind the axles making loaded fresh water offset the added tounge weight?

I guess my real question is is safe to tow this trailer with my current TV?

Would a Hensley hitch make it safer than an Equal-I-Zer hitch?

Thanks for you time and input.

Jay


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We just had a thread yesterday that was discussing a 28krs.

The 230rs ends up having the same tongue weight as a 28krs. If you put 1000lbs in the garage youll have 1200lbs tongue weight. Even though the water tank is behind the rear axle, it cant offset that much weight.

Most people only add 7-800lbs of cargo and end up with around 1100lbs in tongue weight.

Youll find that most people who own one end up going to a 3/4 ton truck before too long.

A hensley/propride or equalizer distributes the weight in all the same way. The pp/hensley stops sway and unwanted movement which would be a big help if you are over the vehicles gvw capacity.

Maybe Sean from Pro Pride can add his input to how his hitch could help with a vehicle over its gvw.

These trailers can work with 1/2 tons. But one really needs to have some towing experience to be able to recognize the problems encountered and be able to easilly handle the hitch set up to get it to 100%.

Being that you are new, putting this much weight on a 1/2 ton and being happy with it is something thats prolly not gonna happen.

Most just trade the truck and get a bigger platform to tow it with.

Carey


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We had a 2004 23 rs pulled with a durango with the 5.9l and an equalizer. Our model did not have the toyhauler feature and it pulled the 23 great. It was our first experience with pulling and we did 10000 miles each year for two years. I do not know much about adding that much weight and would be concerned about it. If u are just using the 23 without the extra weight u should be fine, but I would wait and see what other info is put out there. Good luck with ur decision.


----------



## HogHauler (May 4, 2010)

Hi,
I have the 2010 230 RS and I am pulling it with the 2009 F-150 Fx4, crew cab, 5.4 L, V8. I also have the 3.73 ratio rear axel that give me 11,300 lb towing capacity. The 230 rs is so light, that the overall towing capacity even with a big harley up front will only be topping out at 7500+/- lbs, The issue is most of the weight is up on the tongue. So, when I load the TT, I try to load the bike with very little gas and not much cargo in the garage other than clothes in the closets. I have put all my camping supplies in rubermaid containers and dispers them throughout the length of the TT, just to get the weight off the tongue. The towing package though needed to get beefed up. I maximized the weight distribution bars up to the 1200 lb bars. Being a half ton and maximal towing weight rated for the trailer hitch is 12000 lbs. In the back bed of the truck, I put the heavier cargo up towards the cab area (firewood, extension ramp, leveling blocks ect..) Its all in how you spread out the weight of the cargo. I live up north in New Hampshire and I can go from climbing mountains to 70 MPH on the Highway and I have had no problems towing.
Speaking in terms of weight...The 230 rs tows so much better when weighted down. I had one of the worst trailering experiences bringing the 230 rs home from the dealership with nothing in it. It was windy that day and the trailer was all over the place. Load it down and it doesn't move.


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

My answer would be - it depends on where you live and/or plan on towing.

I have an '07 23RS , quite similar model to what you are looking at. Living in the Colorado Rocky Mountains, I did one summer w/a half ton gasser and couldn't take it anymore and upgraded to the 3/4 ton diesel. It made a worlds difference, IMO. If you live in the flatlands and/or East coast and not a lot of mountain driving you can get away w/the half ton, otherwise I would recommend spending the extra dough for the diesel, you won't regret it.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I did a quick check on Toyota's website and it looks like the doublecab has a payload rating between 1540 and 1720 lbs depending on configuration. I'd say you'll have plenty of power but you will have to keep good track of the weights though. I'd say the Hensley or ProPride are overkill in your case but you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Power won't be a problem but payload will - the guys above have given you alot of advise on that. FYI - you could always use air bags to help level and even out the tow vehicle and camper if you get into a situation where the truck won't level itself out even with the w/d cranked up. It will make for a more stable tow platform as well.

-CC


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I have close to the same setup as you are looking at. My 2010 230RS is behind the 2008 Tundra DC SR5 4x4. The heaviest thing I put in the cargo area is a KLR650, about 450/500lbs with gas and bags. I use an equalizer with 1200 bars. Yes I know the 1000lb bars would be more fitting, but I would rather err on the side of caution.

My setup tows great. I had a 2006 Tundra first and it was marginal with this setup (I didn't pack the bike along with the 06).

Sway is minimal when the hitch is setup correctly. Power is there when needed. I get 9-13mpg, depending on driving style. Get in a hurry and push it past 65mph, the mileage drops over a cliff.

I've had the camper behind an 05 F350 6.0 powerstroke and didn't see an increase in mileage, but the suspension was much more "planted" while towing. The 6.0 averaged about 10-13mpg towing up to S. Dakota from Colorado, so economy was a wash.


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

muttbike said:


> I have close to the same setup as you are looking at. My 2010 230RS is behind the 2008 Tundra DC SR5 4x4. The heaviest thing I put in the cargo area is a KLR650, about 450/500lbs with gas and bags. I use an equalizer with 1200 bars. Yes I know the 1000lb bars would be more fitting, but I would rather err on the side of caution.
> 
> My setup tows great. I had a 2006 Tundra first and it was marginal with this setup (I didn't pack the bike along with the 06).
> 
> ...


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi. We tow a 23KRS with the front ATV garage. Out tow vehicle is a 2008 Tundra double cab 4X4 with the 5.7 liter V-8.

The front garage often has a Honda 420 Rancher (About 620 lbs), and the truck bed has a smaller Honda 250EX on board also. Outfitted with an

equal-i-zer anti sway hitch, and Firestone Ride-rite rear air bags, the vehicle rides and pulls just fine!

Buy a Diesel 3/4 ton truck if you want, but the Tundra will do the job. As to the KRS 28 or the ORS 28, I reserve my judgement on that.

The water tank on the trailer is in the rear, and a full water load can help the heavy tongue weight. Our Equalizer has 1000 pound bars.

No problem with those, but I would consider buying the 1200 pound bars, just for the extra security.

Our terrain in Washington can run from the Cascade range to the foothills of the Rocky Mountains as we get towards Montana. The only problem is

paying the fuel bill! Mileage with a load and mountain assents = 10 MPG. Get used to it.

Peacemakerpete, Spokane WA


----------



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

Well took our 2010 230RS up to Lancaster PA this weekend. I have the equalizer installed and tow with a 2007 Expedition EL. With 3 kids and the wife the truck towed fine up the hills. I will say I only had the bikes in the garage and not a golf cart yet. I got 12.9 mpg towing with the Expedition. I will say that a 3/4 ton is in our future but sucks cause we like to bring the dog and I don't want to leave her in her crate in the TT.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

toto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being a newbie I do apologize in advance if these are stupid questions.
> 
> ...


Just remember that the only stupid question is the one you don't ask. Most everyone here is glad to help.


----------



## PITA (Jul 7, 2010)

For the record, my '09 Ram 1500 Laramie Quad Hemi with 1200 bars so easily tows the 230RS, with 800 pound Harley, wife, kids, etc.

Half tons are way better than they used to be, and there's no way I'd want to put up with heavy duty truck driving dynamics and other negatives when I'm not towing 90% of the time.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Power won't be a problem but payload will - the guys above have given you alot of advise on that. FYI - you could always use air bags to help level and even out the tow vehicle and camper if you get into a situation where the truck won't level itself out even with the w/d cranked up. It will make for a more stable tow platform as well.
> 
> -CC


Watch out for your payload. The tow weight should be fine. You can pull it, but you may not like how it handles, stops and accelerates. If you absolutely positively need the toy hauler feature, you'll probably be much happier with a 3/4 ton "Any Make", where the payload will be more than enough to accomodate a high(er) tongue weight.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I used to tow with my 1/2 ton 2004 burb. Ya, I pulled a 21 foot aero lite with a Seadoo behind it. Yes, I had a sway bar on both with weight distributing hitch on the front. Guess what? It did fine in the areas that had no hills, but after towing through Western Oklahoma with an outside temp of 104 degrees and over a couple of passes in the rockies and having the engine go into alternating idle mode on a 4-6% grade, the wife said, 'buy a 3/4 ton'(Hee Hee)







so we can run the A/C and make it up over the pass without a problem or me sweating. (You wonder where I got the name)







So, guess what, the '04 3/4 ton is sitting in the garage with 68K miles and my 1994 camry is my comuter. Ya, I get some bad looks at the purple tinted windows, and the recent hail storm made it look even badder, but heck - at about 29mpg, and no payment, I can afford to take the beast on vacation or any roadtrip anytime. Plus the other drivers are kinda afraid of me because in Oklahoma i could be a gang member. Lastly, I looked up NADA and was shocked how low the retail prices were listed for on my 2004 burb. Heck, go buy a truck for 12-14K and don't look back. Most have low miles and you can run a nada check and get a picture of the vehicle.
Just my .02 cents


----------

